# 1942 Study Uncovers Incredible Health Benefits of Inhaled Propylene Glycol



## zadiac (31/5/16)

*Published on* March 11th, 2015 | _by Jimmy Hafrey_

*1942 Study Uncovers Incredible Health Benefits of Inhaled Propylene Glycol*

As the world argues about the safety of electronic cigarettes, it’s clear that we need to place a greater emphasis on scientific research. Interestingly, there have been studies done prior to the birth of ecigs that give us a clue as to how vaping impacts the human body. A perfect example of this is a study conducted by Dr. Oswald Hope Robertson of the University of Chicago’s Billings Hospital in 1942. Dr. Robertson studied how the inhalation of propylene glycol impacted laboratory mice.

Propylene glycol is one of the primary ingredients in e-liquid, but even before it was used to make electronic cigarettes, Dr. Robertson was testing its effects by inhalation. He suspected that this powerful ingredient could potentially be helpful for treating respiratory diseases, influenza, and even pneumonia.

To test his theory, he placed groups of mice into two chambers. In the first chamber, he sprayed the air with propylene glycol and then the flu virus. In the second chamber, he sprayed only the flu virus. Surprisingly, all of the mice in the chamber sprayed with propylene glycol survived, whereas the mice exposed only to the flu virus died.

Dr. Robertson concluded, “The propylene glycol itself was a potent germicide. One part of glycol in 2,000,000 parts of air would – within a few seconds – kill concentrations of air-suspended pneumococci, streptococci, and other bacteria numbering millions to the cubic foot.”

So what is this powerful substance known as propylene glycol? It is essentially a synthetic liquid that absorbs water. Today, we use PG in many cosmetic, food, and pharmaceutical products. It is also used in fog machines and even to generate smoke for fire fighter trainings. The FDA classifies PG as a food and drug additive that is “generally recognized as safe”. It is clear, colorless, and has no taste or odor.

Electronic cigarettes utilize propylene glycol in the e-liquid. When it heats up, it turns into a vapor that the smoker inhales. Looking back at Dr. Robertson’s study from 1942, we see that PG might offer benefits apart from just smoking cessation. It seems that PG could even help keep us healthy and protect against the spread of viruses like the flu.

Source: http://www.churnmag.com/news/1942-s...-health-benefits-of-inhaled-propylene-glycol/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Caveman (31/5/16)

zadiac said:


> It seems that PG could even help keep us healthy and protect against the spread of viruses like the flu.



Lies... I have the flu right now 

Interesting study though, I read something similar (will try to find a link) of PG being used in hospitals and airplanes to great effect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/5/16)

The only problem is we all smoke high vg juice.With the exception of @Silver (who likes throat smashing vapes)... So we need to see what the impact of VG is as it makes up most of the liquid


----------



## Cespian (31/5/16)

Probably going to get a lot of crap for this:

Its really great that PG is such a wonderous substance, however, in our application we cannot isolate and investigate the effects of each element on its own. 

Consider some detergents. It contains water which is literally the best thing on earth. Just because the detergent contains water doesnt mean its safe to ingest or inhale (ok maybe thats a bit of an extreme example).

Sorry, Im not trying to bash vaping and any of the ingredients our e-liquid holds but reality is, we vape compounds, a mixture of elements that will act/react differently to each element on its own.

I wonder though what is considered "long term" to be able to conclude a proper analysis on the effects of e-liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (31/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> The only problem is we all smoke high vg juice.With the exception of @Silver (who likes throat smashing vapes)... So we need to see what the impact of VG is as it makes up most of the liquid



No. Some people *vape* high vg juice. Not all. I prefer 50/50 or less VG. High vg juice is only for cloud chasers or people that have an allergic reaction to PG.

BTW: We don't smoke e juice, we vape it. Smoking is dead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

